# Frillbacks for Sale NJ, unusual genetics



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Three good quality frillbacks for sale with unique genetics.

Pictures of birds in description order below.

All birds are hatched this year and are NPA 2012 banded.

1st bird. Ash-red Bar Male. Very people friendly. Carries recessive red, dilute, Blue. He has a 50/50 chance of carrying crest. Male is a good bird to breed from if he is crossed with a bird that has recessive red, dilute, blue, or crest gene as well. This male is full siblings with 2nd bird.

2nd bird. Blue bar based Kite Hen. Youngest of the three birds for sale. She is shy, yet easy to handle. Carries recessive red, and also has a 50/50 chance of carrying the crest gene. When wings are open she displays a beautiful bronze color. She is full siblings with the 1st bird.

3rd bird. Ash-red bar grizzle. Unknown gender, 66% is female and 33% is male. If this bird is a male then he is a homozygous ash-red. Very deep and rich red with good grizzle markings. This frillback carries dilute if male. It is possible that this bird carries crest as well. This bird was bred from a different pair then the other two birds. This bird is particularly white on the wingshield. It may become more red after the bird moults.

Asking $40 each. NO shipping now due to heat. Pick up or delivery. We are located in New Jersey.

All birds will get more curly once they go through their first moult.

If interested or if you would like more information please PM FrillbackLover or Woodnative.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Please move this to the for sale section. Thak you!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds!  But I don't see anything unusual about them?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

They carry recessive red and dilute and the other items listed. Not your usual red or blue grizzles! : )


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

As woodnative said, these birds are super rare in the frillback world.

Just about all frillbacks are Blue, silver, red, or yellow grizzle or with black or white.

We breed frillbacks with all sorts of colors, and they have decent curls.


----------

